# Goat Cam



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I just wanted to share this goat cam I found. She is acting like she will kid any minute. http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=rivendell

Edit: As of July 10th, they have another one about to kid.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Shes goin right now!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

aw 1 cute lil baby


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now the 2nd....I think 1st is a buckling...going by her sign of a "`1"


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

She had :kidblue: :kidred: Of course I had to leave shortly after I posted and missed it.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

The now have another goat on cam. Her ligs are gone and she is nesting.



Lots of ups and downs now.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

She's kidding now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

already one kid! buck or doe?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Kid #1 out!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

you think she's done??


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> you think she's done??


It looks like it. No more pushing anyway. That kid looks pretty big too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a big kid!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww he's cute


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

They have another one with ligs gone and having contractions.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This is so cool.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Suzette is giving birth now!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you! Safe Kidding!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like it is a big one.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Out!! What a cutie.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

So adorable! Wonder if it was a single kid?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Those kids zipping around in the background are so cute.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He's cute  Boy or girl? Looks like it's just a single...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think it was a girl. The owner motioned something to the camera.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

And now the have another one getting ready. http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=rivendell


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

looks like it will be soon! I see goo!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's been pushing for an hour...looks like there might be a problem with the first kid as she's not delivered yet.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

The owner is doing something now. I hope she'll be fine.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Camera covered. This doesn't look good at all.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

no it doesn't..... looks like it could have been a big kid, I did see feet but no head


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I hope everything is ok.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Cam is off now....don't think it's a good outcome.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ray: I hope all is Ok.....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no ... I hope everything will be okay ... ray:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

:tears: They lost the Twister (the doe) and a buckling.  They have a doeling that survived.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How sad! Do you know what happened to cause the losses?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

They didn't say........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is so sad!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's horrible ... It may have been a prolapse. I'm glad they have a little doeling from her at least. :angelgoat:


----------

